# Electra Amsterdam Cream 700c Tire Update



## Mingero (Aug 31, 2013)

I received this email yesterday........


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 31, 2013)

Gerry,

Thanks for the update.  Finally sounds promising.  I bet there will be a huge rush on these as soon as they come in.  I know I'd like to go ahead & order 2 sets for future projects.  Thanks again.

Gary


----------



## Mingero (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes....when they become available I will also buy a few sets.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 31, 2013)

Great news!
I'm stocking up, too.


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 9, 2013)

Just heard from the Electra Bicycle co. today and they are expecting to have the cream 700c X 40 tires in stock in one month from now.
I hope they ordered enough.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 9, 2013)

Let the ordering begin!!


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 9, 2013)

Just thought I would let everyone know that if you don't want to wait for the tires to come in at the Electra bike store, they are available online at
http://store.denmanbikeshop.com/product_p/amsterdamcreamtire.htm

Just be prepared to pay a huge shipping cost, but at least they have them now.


----------



## PeeWee (Dec 6, 2013)

*Tires are IN!*

The tires are now in stock:

http://store.electrabike.com/eSourc...M_TIRE__Cream__700c_x_40c/i_0_0_/_688461.aspx
PW


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 6, 2013)

*Amsterdam tires*

Thanks picked a few sets.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 6, 2013)

We're about to become an Electra dealer. I'm going to look into stocking some of these at home for CABE members.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in!
Let me know when.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Guys- do you need the newer 700cc rims for these or can you run them on wood/wood clad rims? Guessing you need the newer rims as these are tubed tires -? What rims are you running with these? Nick will be trying to figure out the rim/tire situation on his teens Black Beauty next...Thx!

Darcie


----------



## Iverider (Dec 6, 2013)

You'll need 700c clinchers of the modern variety. CB italia, cerchi ghisallo and stutzman all make these in wood. For a reasonable facsimile in alloy, go with Velocity Blunt 35 or look for a Westwood style Brit rim for a flatter motorbike steel clincher look.

i have a few hundred miles on my cb Italias and they've held up well although they aren't a completely rounded profile as originals are. They're pretty close to the right width. I also have a set of p35s that I'm woodgraining. They will go on my arch truss mountain bike!!!


----------

